# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Chief Preparator position -  Museum of Contemporary Art San Diego

## T. Ashley McGrew

Department: Permanent Collection
Reports to: Chief Curator
Employee Status: Full-time, Exempt
Primary Work Location: La Jolla
Requisition: 201021

JOB SUMMARY: The Museum of Contemporary Art San Diego seeks a hands-on, detail-oriented manager to oversee all technical aspects of the Museums art handling projects. The Chief Preparator is responsible for museum-quality art handling related to installation and de-installation, including: receiving, packing and unpacking, handling, displaying, and shipping fine art objects; planning and directing the fabrication of exhibition pedestals, props, temporary walls, and other display designs; securing services of outside contractors; assuring a safe and healthy work environment through knowledge of best practices. Working in conjunction with the Curatorial Department and Registars Office, the Chief Preparator is a key team member for the Museums ambitious schedule of exhibitions and collection use.



ESSENTIAL DUTIES:
Organize departments short-term and long-term projectsDirect daily activity of staff and contract service providersSet job assignments to meet institutional deadlines and prioritiesOversee personnel issues, including hiring, training, scheduling, directing, and disciplining crewWork independently and assume direct responsibility for complex tasksUse problem-solving skills to perform concurrent multiple tasks in a busy environmentCoordinate productive relationships with suppliers and contractorsProvide on the floor supervision during installation periodsConstruct display elements and cratesDirect and maintain exhibition lightingOperate tools and equipment associated with woodworking, electrical, light construction, and audio-visual and computer displaysEncourage a safe, healthy work environment, including proper procedures for utilizing paint, solvents, and power toolsWork directly with exhibiting artists to realize projectsOther art-handling and exhibition tasks as called for by the Chief CuratorFor candidacy consideration, please submit resume and PERSONALIZED COVER LETTER including salary requirement with subject heading 201021 to clee@mcasd.org.

----------


## oartl

This is interesting. Can I know if this position is still vacant? Thanks for posting here.

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

I just checked the museums website and it didn't appear to be listed.

----------

